
How to Do Code Reviews Like a Human (Part Two) - mtlynch
https://mtlynch.io/human-code-reviews-2/
======
mtlynch
This is my follow-up to an earlier of mine shared here a few weeks ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15475902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15475902)

I'm happy to discuss the post or answer any questions you have about it.

